# Rank your top 10 incoming freshman



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I've seen enough. I'm ranking for impact. Here's my list:


1. Michael Beasley- K State
2. Kevin Love- UCLA
3. Eric Gordon- Indiana
4. Derrick Rose- Memphis
5. Donte Greene- Syracuse
6. O.J. Mayo- USC
7. Chris Wright- Georgetown 
8. Kyle Singler- Duke
9. Nick Calathes- Florida
10. DeAndre Jordan- Texas A&M


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Ranking by Impact*

1. Michael Beasley
2. OJ Mayo
3. Derrick Rose
4. James Harden
5. Eric Gordon
6. Jerryd Bayless
7. Patrick Patterson
8. Kevin Love
9. DeAndre Jordan
10a. Darquavis Tucker
10b. Jonny Flynn


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wright and Bayless were both sensational in that Jordan game last night. That alley-oop from Wright to Bayless was amazing.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I didn't really like Bayless's game. First of all Gordon ripped him a couple of times when he was trying to force it. But more importantly he just seems like a gunner. I felt like his game had no fluidity. I know it was an all-star game but his play just didn't look natural like Gordon and Rose. I'm still skeptical of Bayless. He hasn't impressed me yet.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> I didn't really like Bayless's game. First of all Gordon ripped him a couple of times when he was trying to force it. But more importantly he just seems like a gunner. I felt like his game had no fluidity. I know it was an all-star game but his play just didn't look natural like Gordon and Rose. I'm still skeptical of Bayless. He hasn't impressed me yet.


Bayless does look like he has no flow, but I can assure you it is just because of these all-star games. Bayless is much better when playing the point because he is the primary ball handler and while he creates his own shot, he also opens up apssing lanes to hit his teammates.

I think Bayless is trying to hard to fight for attention over Rose, Mayo, Gordon, Beasley, ect...

He was not too happy about not earning a starting sport at the McD's game and I think he is trying too hard to prove he deserved one.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> *Ranking by Impact*
> 
> 10a. Darquavis Tucker


The best thing I could have read lol. Everytime I see him, he reminds me of a HS Wade.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Bayless does look like he has no flow, but I can assure you it is just because of these all-star games. Bayless is much better when playing the point because he is the primary ball handler and while he creates his own shot, he also opens up apssing lanes to hit his teammates.
> 
> I think Bayless is trying to hard to fight for attention over Rose, Mayo, Gordon, Beasley, ect...
> 
> He was not too happy about not earning a starting sport at the McD's game and I think he is trying too hard to prove he deserved one.



We'll see. While I admit these games are pretty lame and I haven't seen him elsewhere (just watched some youtube though) they still are a pretty good barometer for stars. Maybe Bayless just isn't on their (Beasley, Gordon, Rose) level?

But I do trust you and HKF so I'll reserve judgement until next year...man, it can't come soon enough.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

No love for Austin Daye?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> I've seen enough. I'm ranking for impact. Here's my list:
> 
> 
> 1. Michael Beasley- K State
> ...


I really like your list, but I'd try to squeeze James Harden in there. Even though I don't like him, he's going to make a big time impact no matter what because ASU sucks so bad. I'd put Harden or probably Bayless in your list before Wright, but with you being a G-Town fan, I can see where you're coming from. :biggrin:


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I really like your list, but I'd try to squeeze James Harden in there. Even though I don't like him, he's going to make a big time impact no matter what because ASU sucks so bad. I'd put Harden or probably Bayless in your list before Wright, but with you being a G-Town fan, I can see where you're coming from. :biggrin:



haha. i'll admit that i watched wright play another amazing game last night and got overexcited. but dont forget about him. scout.com said he's the best shooter on the east coast and the announcer last night thinks when it's all said and done wright will be the BEST guard in the class.

also, i am not impressed w bayless yet. i'll stick by my list. but i can see why you'd call me out for being bias. fair?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> We'll see. While I admit these games are pretty lame and I haven't seen him elsewhere (just watched some youtube though) they still are a pretty good barometer for stars. Maybe Bayless just isn't on their (Beasley, Gordon, Rose) level?
> 
> But I do trust you and HKF so I'll reserve judgement until next year...man, it can't come soon enough.


Beasley, Gordon, Mayo, and Rose are on a Greg Oden/Kevin Durant level. Bayless and many other amazing players in this class are just a step below. These past two years' classes have been so loaded, that the 6-12 rated guys are top 3 or 5 in most classes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Beasley, Gordon, Mayo, and Rose are on a Greg Oden/Kevin Durant level.


I know, I'm being nitpicky, but ^ Do people understand just how good these two were? I mean, one helped lead his team to over 30 wins/the championship game with one and half hands and the other won every player of the year award and they did it _as freshmen!_ I'm sorry, but I don't see any player in this class at those two level.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

How good is Jordan? I've heard he is a beast. There is a slim chance he may end up at UK if he backs out of his LOI to TAMU.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

TM said:


> I know, I'm being nitpicky, but ^ Do people understand just how good these two were? I mean, one helped lead his team to over 30 wins/the championship game with one and half hands and the other won every player of the year award and they did it _as freshmen!_ I'm sorry, but I don't see any player in this class at those two level.



Completely agree TM.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Beasley, Gordon, Mayo, and Rose are on a Greg Oden/Kevin Durant level. Bayless and many other amazing players in this class are just a step below. These past two years' classes have been so loaded, that the 6-12 rated guys are top 3 or 5 in most classes.


And Love is better than everyone you just mentioned 

:biggrin:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Kyle Singler
2. Michael Beasley
3. Derrick Rose
4. Corey Fisher
5. Patrick Patterson
6. Kevin Love
7. Jai Lucas
8. Eric Gordon
9. E'Twaun Moore
10. Donte Greene


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> How good is Jordan? I've heard he is a beast. There is a slim chance he may end up at UK if he backs out of his LOI to TAMU.


beast?....idk about a beast but he is a good shot blocker


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not sure about a top ten but I'm really looking forward to watching Nick Calathes, and Derrick Rose. Calathes plays/passes like steve nash.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm really interested in seeing if Rose can live up to all the hype.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

1. Kevin Love- UCLA PF/C
2. OJ Mayo- USC PG/SG
3. Michael Beasley- Kansas State PF
4. Derrick Rose- Memphis PG
5. Eric Gordon- Indiana SG
6. Kyle Singler- Duke SF/PF
7. Jerryd Bayless- Arizona SG/PG
8. Donte Greene- Syracuse PF/SF
9. Kosta Koufus- Ohio State C
10. Nick Calathes- Florida PG/SG


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If you expect Derrick Rose to average a triple double and lead Memphis to the championship, you'll probably be disappointed. He's got some very accomplished teammates he'll have to share the ball with. But is Rose the best pure point guard in the country from the moment he steps on the court? You better believe it, even if he doesn't put up the stats of somme of the other elite freshmen.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Really neat article from CHN.com. It's got links to other articles and video clips. Check it out.

Freshman 10: Season Debut


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Austin Daye's first game was a beauty. 20 points on 8 of 13 shooting, 2-2 behind the arc and 10 rebounds. Zags look tough, so much depth and unlike past years this team prides itself with its defense.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1. Michale Beasley
2. Derrick Rose
3. James Harden
4. Kevin Love
5. OJ Mayo
6. Chris Wright
7. Eric Gordon
8. Donte Green
9. Austin Daye
10. Johnny Flynn


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

1. Michael Beasley 
2. Derrick Rose
3. Kevin Love
4. Austin Daye
5. OJ Mayo
6. Kyle Singler
7. Jarryd Bayless
8. James Harden
9. Nick Calathes
10. Patrick Patterson


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ghost said:


> 1. Michale Beasley
> 2. Derrick Rose
> 3. James Harden
> 4. Kevin Love
> ...


Chris Wright over Gordon and obviously over Singler? Absolutely not.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Chris Wright over Gordon and obviously over Singler? Absolutely not.



Having him over Eric Gordon was a mistake, but I think he will become a better player than Singler.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> 1. Michael Beasley
> 2. Derrick Rose
> 3. Kevin Love
> 4. Austin Daye
> ...


No Gordon, WOW!!!!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> 1. Michael Beasley
> 2. Derrick Rose
> 3. Kevin Love
> 4. Austin Daye
> ...


As of right now Patterson has no business in the top 10. He's gonna be good but right now, no way. Even though USC got beat by Mercer, Mayo still looked impressive.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cause Billy isn't giving him the 20FGA per game he promised


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> As of right now Patterson has no business in the top 10. He's gonna be good but right now, no way. Even though USC got beat by Mercer, Mayo still looked impressive.



Mayo looked impressive? I'll admit I didnt see the game but he jacked up a TON of shots...Did you watch the game? I wonder how he actually looked.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> Mayo looked impressive? I'll admit I didnt see the game but he jacked up a TON of shots...Did you watch the game? I wonder how he actually looked.


He didnt take alot of shots just to take them, no one else would honestly shoot.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> I know, I'm being nitpicky, but ^ Do people understand just how good these two were? I mean, one helped lead his team to over 30 wins/the championship game with one and half hands and the other won every player of the year award and they did it _as freshmen!_ I'm sorry, but I don't see any player in this class at those two level.


About five months ago my response would have been welcome to 2004 and 2005. After Carmelo won the title for Cuse, every frosh was going to do the same. Of course it was irrational and homeristic.

I fully expected people to say that X guy was going to be Durant level. And I would have said they were an idiot (but I was taking a hiatus). But with what I'm seeing early on, they might be right!!


----------

